# Torn ACL



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My Tucker while jumping out of our SUV tore his Anterior Cruscia Ligament (ACL). It was extremely painful and we had to take him to an Orthopedic surgeon to have this corrected. If we did not take care of this injury I was told by the Vet that these ligaments will not heal properly and that he could with time injure the other good leg as he was over using it to compensate for his injured leg. Dr. Wise (his surgeon) has seen many times dogs with an injured ACL on one leg, injure the other leg and then have double the pain. We chose to have it repaired last Monday. 

Some of you gave me tremendous support during the day (one week ago) while he was actually having his surgery and I want to thank you with all my heart. 

I want to give you an update on his progress. He is now, after one week, beginning to use the leg for brief periods, but can run on three legs with no problem. It's hard keeping him contained and I can tell he's feeling good again.I am forcing him to rest and keeping him quiet because I was warned he may reinjure himself if we're not careful. He is going to be getting physical therapy where he walks on a treadmill while in water. Also stretching the leg is involved. 

At any rate his recovery is amazing. I think he'll be back to doing Rally by January at the way things are progressing.
Paula


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that Tucker is doing better!!!!! I can not imagine going through all that....I am sure it has been tough but at looks like you are on the down hill now!!!! Keep us posted on how he is doing!!!! Hugs to Tucker from the girls here!!!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's WONDERFUL news  I'm so glad he's feeling better. :kiss: 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah Tucker! great news.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Paula, I'm glad to hear Tucker is feeling better. My lab Axl had to have the same surgery at 6 months on one leg and 6 months later on her other leg. She was still a pup and very hard to keep calm. One leg heal correctly but the other never healed right. But it has never slowed her down.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Tucker is 10, he's past that crazy fun puppy stage and it seems he knows he needs to take it easy most of the time. However, I have caught him trying to jump on the couch, the bed, the chair....using his three good legs, that's the tough part, keeping him out of trouble. 

I'm glad to hear Paige that Axl is doing well, and I pray that Tucker will never have to have this surgery again. That must have been some ordeal you all went through, they say tough times just make us stronger.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

That is great news Paula. Take pics of the therapy, that would be great to see.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Paula, what wonderful news! I would like to see pics of the therapy too, if you get a chance to do it. I'm sure that Tucker will make a full recovery and be able to have full use of his leg thanks to his mom's great care!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So glad to read about Tucker's quick recovery. What a trooper! Do you have any Tucker photos to share?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad he is doing better. Sounds like he is ahead of schedule on recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Paula, 
Great news about Tucker. I hope he will be back to Rally soon.


----------

